# Messebericht Stippermesse 2013



## kati48268 (30. März 2013)

_Vorabveröffentlichung April-Ausgabe http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ _

*Messebericht: Stippermesse 2013 in Bremen*
von *kati48268*

Der Sonntag ist ein heiliger Tag. Nicht wegen  Besuchs der kirchlichen Messe, sondern weil man als lohnabhängig  Beschäftigter endlich mal auspennen kann, erst recht nach  samstagabendlichen Gesellschaftsstudien mit bewusstseinserweiternden  Getränken.
Diesen Sonntag geht es aber tatsächlich zur Messe.
Als mein Kumpel, Stipp- & Friedfischfreak Ulli,  um 7.30Uhr bei mir bimmelt, um mich mit nach Bremen zu schlören, frage  ich mich, auf was ich mich wieder eingelassen hab. Nicht nur, dass mein  heiliger Sonntag soeben gekillt wurde, sondern auch, weil ich mit  Kopfrutengefuchtel eigentlich wenig am Hut habe.
Entsprechend zerknirscht geht’s also ab zur Stippermesse.







This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 800x600.http://*ih.us/a/img819/7259/li1s.jpg

Vor Halle 6 der Bremer Messe  ist schon richtig was los am frühen Morgen;. Schlange an der Kasse, es  karren schon die ersten Jungs reichlich Futtersäcke auf Handkarren raus.






This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 800x566.http://*ih.us/a/img6/7934/li21.jpg





This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 800x600.http://*ih.us/a/img109/7140/li2j.jpg

Nach einem kurzen Plausch beim Kaffee mit Veranstalter Heinz  stürzen wir uns ins Gemenge, in welchem jede Menge namhafte Angler  & Bekannte sowohl hinter den Ständen, als auch unter den Besuchern  zu finden sind. Die Jungs der Specimen Hunting Group beispielsweise, die  den Stand von Hardy & Greys betreuen.






This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 800x600.http://*ih.us/a/img706/3568/li3l.jpg

Schon zu Beginn bin ich beeindruckt vom Ambiente,  der Professionalität der Aussteller, den Angeboten, dem ganzen Drumherum  und meine morgenmuffelige Laune ist schlagartig ausgelöscht.

Es ist die 12te Stippermesse. Ganz klein starteten  Heinz & Susanne in einer Schule, wechselten mehrmals die Location,  weil das Interesse stetig stieg, und sind nun fester Bestandteil der  Bremer Messe mit über 3000 Besuchern in diesem Jahr. 
Erfreulich: Frauen und Kinder/Jugendliche haben freien Eintritt! Wo gibt's das sonst?
Zusätzlich veranstalten Heinz & Susanne auch die Raubfischmesse im November, ebenfalls in Bremen.

Die Stippermesse ist eine Fachmesse! Alles dreht  sich um's Weiss- & spezialisierte Friedfischangeln, also Stippen,  Matchangeln, Feedern,… ohne die Karpfensparte.
Die Aussteller sind entweder die Marken selbst oder  markengebundene Händler. Somit findet man an jedem Stand etwas anderes,  z.B. Produkte von Sensas nur am Stand von Fishing-Attack, Browning nur bei Ovens, usw.
Dieses Konzept sagt mir sehr zu, denn auf anderen  Messen hat man schon das Gefühl, dass fast jeder Stand denselben Krempel  anbietet.

Durchweg geht es um hochwertiges High End-Tackle, welches man teilweise nicht mal auf der ANSPO zu sehen kriegt. Ramschgerödel ist so gut wie nicht vorhanden. 
Setzkescher, in denen man wohnen könnte…






This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 800x600.http://*ih.us/a/img547/553/li4t.jpg

…Sitzkiepen-Plattform-Trolley-Stationen, die meine uralte Kiepe, welche im Keller steht, wie einen Einkaufskorb aussehen lassen.
Hier beispielsweise eine Kombi samt Stuhl von Rive.






This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 800x600.http://*ih.us/a/img838/1910/li5p.jpg

und eine Sitzkiepe (kann man ein solches High-Tech-Produkt noch so nennen?) Octbox von Nordic Tackle.






This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 800x600.http://*ih.us/a/img29/3006/li13.jpg

Auch der Kleinkram entspricht höchstem Niveau. Ulli besorgt sich die Supertozzi-Waggler  und verspricht mir, mich am See damit ziemlich alt aussehen zu lassen,  was die Wurfweite angeht. Ich befürchte, er wird recht behalten.






This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 800x600.http://*ih.us/a/img541/8339/li6a.jpg

Dann stehen wir vor dem Herz der Messe, einer  Kopfrutenpräsentation mit an die 150 Bahnschranken von für  anspruchsvollem Normalangler bis Vollprofi. Absolut beeindruckend und  europaweit einzigartig. Jede Menge Titelträger erläutern ihre Produkte,  lassen testen und sind trotz des zunehmenden Besucherandrangs für jede  Frage offen. Allerdings muss man zeitweilig auch etwas anstehen, um auf  den Kiepen Platz und die Bahnschranken in die Hand zu nehmen zu können.  Vertreten sind am Kopfrutenstand: Matrix, Browning, Sensas und andere,  deren Namen ich Stipp-Laie noch nie gehört habe. 
Ich versuche erst gar nicht, etwas zu den Ruten zu sagen...






This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 800x600.http://*ih.us/a/img11/957/li8t.jpg





This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 800x600.http://*ih.us/a/img692/3222/li7n.jpg         

_to be continued..._


----------



## kati48268 (30. März 2013)

*AW: Messebericht Stippermesse 2013*

...

Am Browning-Stand von Ovens holt uns die Rush-Hour dann endgültig ein. Angelprominenz wie Bob Nudd, Jörg Ovens und andere tragen sicherlich zu dem kleinen Stau bei. Während ich mich günstig mit B22-Futter, -Köder & -Dips eindecke, schießt Ulli eine Champion Choice Bolo CC 600 für grad mal 110 Mücken.






This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 800x600.http://*ih.us/a/img836/418/li9f.jpg

Es ist Mittagszeit. Das Foyer mit Kaffee- &  Ess-Stand ist gut besucht, wir gehen zwischendurch raus eine rauchen.  Danach wieder in die jetzt wirklich gut gefüllte Halle. 
Das Publikum ist international. Überall hört man  Englisch, Niederländisch, Dänisch, Schwedisch und Dialekte aus ganz  Deutschland.
In den Niederlanden veranstaltet sogar ein Busunternehmer Reisen zur Stippermesse.
Anders als oft bei anderen Messen haben alle gute  Laune, sowohl Besucher wie Aussteller, trotz der mittlerweile  herrschenden Fülle.  Am Stand der holländischen Futtermarke Evezet gibt es z.B. aber auch mindestens 7 Berater, die sich um jeden Einzelnen des Ansturms kümmern.






This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 800x600.http://*ih.us/a/img59/8217/li10g.jpg

Auch Robin Illner am Stand von S&W  nimmt sich gerne Zeit mit uns zu fachsimpeln. Endlich hab ich  Gelegenheit die neuen Quantum Boiliesorten zu befummeln und zu  beschnüffeln, die Rubby-Dubby können echt was!






This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 800x600.http://*ih.us/a/img820/9752/li11g.jpg

Am Zammataro-Stand  lassen wir uns das neue Method-System erläutern, eine sehr durchdachte  Sache. Das Ready-Futter strotzt nur so vor Aroma. Natürlich wird  zugeschlagen.






This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 800x600.http://*ih.us/a/img692/546/li14.jpg

Dem Profi, dem viele Infos zu den Ausstellern &  vor allem Produkten fehlen, die ich ihm aufgrund von Nix-Plan nicht  liefern kann, empfehle ich den Messebericht bei Champions-Team (da gibt's auch einige Videos v.d. Messe) oder besser beim nächsten Mal selbst vor Ort zu sein.
Mein Fazit: auf für Allroundangler wie mich, eine mehr als geile Veranstaltung.
Susanne & Heinz, ihr habt einen festen Besucher mehr, trotz heiligem Sonntag.






This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 800x600.http://*ih.us/a/img822/308/li15.jpg


----------



## Dunraven (30. März 2013)

*AW: Messebericht Stippermesse 2013*

Guter Bericht, aber zwei Anmerkungen.
Als ich die ersten 60 Kg Futter zum Auto brachte wunderte ich mich auch über die Schlange. Ich war 20 minuten vor der Eröffnung gekommen und musste, obwohl es schon recht voll war, nur drauf warten das die 2 Personen vor mir ihre Karte bekommen haben. Daher war ich sehr überrascht wie voll es 20 Minuten nach dem Start an der Kasse war. 

Die zweite Anmerkung, der Browning Stand wird auch von Brassenwilli betreut, nicht nur von  Ovens. An der einen Kasse/Seite steht Wilfried an der anderen Jörg. Das sollte nicht vergessen werden, da er ja auch ein User hier ist der gerne Tipps gibt und hilft beim Thema Browning.


----------



## Allrounder27 (30. März 2013)

*AW: Messebericht Stippermesse 2013*

Schöner Bericht, danke für deine Mühe!


----------



## kati48268 (30. März 2013)

*AW: Messebericht Stippermesse 2013*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Die zweite Anmerkung, der Browning Stand wird auch von Brassenwilli betreut, nicht nur von  Ovens. An der einen Kasse/Seite steht Wilfried an der anderen Jörg. Das sollte nicht vergessen werden, da er ja auch ein User hier ist der gerne Tipps gibt und hilft beim Thema Browning.


Upps... das war mir nicht bewusst! |rotwerden
2 Kassen hab ich auch in Erinnerung, hab es aber nicht als 2 Händler-Stand wahrgenommen.


----------



## Tricast (31. März 2013)

*AW: Messebericht Stippermesse 2013*

Wenn die Stippermesse so rüberkommt wie in dem Bericht beschrieben, dann haben wir alles richtig gemacht und freuen uns auf die 13. Stippermesse am Sonntag 2. März 2014.

Gruß

Susanne und Heinz


----------



## MaxiDelme (3. April 2013)

*AW: Messebericht Stippermesse 2013*

Schöner Bericht. Nächstes Jahr bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei.

VG


----------



## kati48268 (5. April 2013)

*AW: Messebericht Stippermesse 2013*

Mach das, lohnt sich wirklich.
Ich dachte auch immer, dass wäre nur interessant für die Hardcore-Stipper, ist aber für jeden, der gern auf Friedfische angelt, eine klasse Veranstaltung.

Bericht ist nun auch im Onlinemagazin:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/april-2013/messebericht:-stippermesse-2013-in-bremen.html


----------



## MaxiDelme (5. April 2013)

*AW: Messebericht Stippermesse 2013*

In erster Linie habe ich es auf günstiges Feederfutter abgesehen, aber ich neige zu spontanität, was mein kaufverhalten angeht. 

Wer weiß, vielleicht lasse ich mich nächstes Jahr für die Stipperei begeistern. Schätze mal, günstiger kommt man an hochwertiges Gerät kaum ran.


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. April 2013)

*AW: Messebericht Stippermesse 2013*

Sehr schöner Bericht, Kati !#h

Den Güsternschreck da mit der Sonnenbrille hättste aber nicht unbedingt fotografieren brauchen.......|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## kati48268 (5. April 2013)

*AW: Messebericht Stippermesse 2013*

Wo? Watt? Sonnenbrille? |kopfkrat
Den Hubwagenpiloten auf Foto 3 meinst du?
Kumpel von dir?
Der hat mir 'nen Fuffi gegeben, damit er Model spielen darf!


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. April 2013)

*AW: Messebericht Stippermesse 2013*

Bild 6 - Sonnenbrille aufm Kopp und so'n Grinsen, das jeder Güster der Schlundzahnstein aufweicht.:m


----------



## kati48268 (5. April 2013)

*AW: Messebericht Stippermesse 2013*

Ach, den Hübschen da meinst du!
Der ist Profi-Model und nimmt deutlich mehr.


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. April 2013)

*AW: Messebericht Stippermesse 2013*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ach, den Hübschen da meinst du!
> Der ist Profi-Model und nimmt deutlich mehr.




:m:m:m:m:m:m

Genau den.#6


----------



## Dunraven (5. April 2013)

*AW: Messebericht Stippermesse 2013*



MaxiDelme schrieb:


> In erster Linie habe ich es auf günstiges Feederfutter abgesehen, aber ich neige zu spontanität, was mein kaufverhalten angeht.
> 
> Wer weiß, vielleicht lasse ich mich nächstes Jahr für die Stipperei begeistern. Schätze mal, günstiger kommt man an hochwertiges Gerät kaum ran.




Bei 10 Euro für 10 Kg Top Secret kann man kaum was falsch machen. Vor allem bei den guten Farben.
Alternative für Dich wäre noch 1 Woche vorher Lingen. Bei der Fazination Angeln (das ist Allround, also auch viel Norwegen, Raubfisch, ect.) sind die auch immer mit den Preisen, aber da ist dann auch Grüppen mit Sensas Futter. Die 14 Kg für 15 Euro Säcke rochen auch schön nach Vanille, ein Geruch der immer gut ist, da man ihn mit allem anderen Mischen kann. 

Und für Hardcorestipper ist Bremen sicher nicht nur. Schöne Thermostiefel von Tretorn letztes Jahr da gekauft, super fürs Aalangeln von Feb- Ende April oder von Ende Sep bis Nov, vom Raubfischangeln im Winter ganz zu schweigen.  
Und wo bekommt man als Feederangler den direkten Vergleich zwischen den 100-180 Euro Feederruten aller Hersteller? Was Preston, Ultimate, Matrix und vor allem Drennan da dieses Jahr so dabei hatten im Bereich 3,3m Feederruten für kleine Känale, Seen und Commercials, das war traumhaft. Und Brownings Hybrid Power Feeder war sicher nicht ganz vorne vom Design und der Qualität, aber bei 36 Euro war sie beim Preis so unschlagbar das da viele zugegriffen haben, denn das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis war spitze. Sucht mal im Netz danach ob ihr die unter (gerundet) 70 Euro findet.


----------



## MaxiDelme (5. April 2013)

*AW: Messebericht Stippermesse 2013*

Wow, mit so niedrigen Preisen habe ich nicht gerechnet. Jetzt ärgere ich mich noch mehr, dass ich dieses Jahr keine Zeit hatte...

Vielleicht läuft man sich nächstes Jahr mal über den Weg. 

Du erkennst mich dann an den vollen Einkaufstaschen und dem leeren Geldbeutel. 

VG
Maxi


----------



## kati48268 (5. April 2013)

*AW: Messebericht Stippermesse 2013*



MaxiDelme schrieb:


> Du erkennst mich dann an den vollen Einkaufstaschen und dem leeren Geldbeutel.


Es gilt das Prinzip, _"kleinen Sack mit rein nehmen, viele große Säcke raus schleppen"_


----------



## MaxiDelme (5. April 2013)

*AW: Messebericht Stippermesse 2013*

So schaut's aus. Und alle haben was davon.


----------



## Dunraven (6. April 2013)

*AW: Messebericht Stippermesse 2013*



MaxiDelme schrieb:


> Vielleicht läuft man sich nächstes Jahr mal über den Weg.
> 
> Du erkennst mich dann an den vollen Einkaufstaschen und dem leeren Geldbeutel.
> 
> ...



Habe Dich scheinbar dieses Jahr doch da gesehen, so ca. 2000 mal. Einmal davon beim Blick im Spiegel.


----------

